# ISO TNT low-salt dry rub for grilled whitefish



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 4, 2009)

I am having my Daughter and her husband over for a Good Friday meal of grilled whitefish and grilled sweet potatoes .  He has to watch his salt, and she doesn't use a lot of it anyway.  I'm looking for a unique, but flavor-rich dry rub for whole whitefish.  And if any of you have a great seasoning mix for grilled sweet potatoes, that would be great too.  

Of course I can throw something together that will taste good.  But I'm lookinng for something that really pops.  I want this meal to really impress us.  Cajun spices that go well with mild, firm-fleshed fish, peppery mixes, various herbs and spices, etc. are within limits as my daughter and her hubby like spicy foods.

Hmmm, maybe something with lime juice...

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't have a TNT GW...but I'm thinking...In the mean time maybe someone can throw out an idea or two......


----------



## kadesma (Apr 4, 2009)

The kids like my lime,honey,ginger and black cracked pepper with a little olive oil on their shrimp and on fried or grilled cod..I can't get white fish here so I'm just tossing this ut as an idea for you.I don't salt now as I'm limited and I enjoy this.
kadesma


----------

